# no heel hold is common?



## beastboarder (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi All,

i just got a pair of use dboots (DC Phase)

it fits very snug and nice when i'm just standing up but i noticed whenever i m on my toe side (heel up) i noticed it slips a little where my heel starts sliding up

does this mean it's too big?

i tried half size down but it crushes my toes and i can't stand it


any comments/advices are appreciated, thanks a bunch in advance


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It may mean the boot just doesn't fit you well. I have the misfortune of having a narrow heel, so finding boots is a major pain in the ass for me. It has nothing to do with sizing, it's just the general fit of the boot. Most boots work well for people with wide feet. For people with narrow feet, it's a bit more difficult. In my experience trying on shit tons of boots, DCs tend to run pretty damn wide.

The only boots I've ever found that fit me well are the Salomon F series. I'm on my 3rd pair of Salomon F22s now.


----------



## beastboarder (Feb 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> It may mean the boot just doesn't fit you well. I have the misfortune of having a narrow heel, so finding boots is a major pain in the ass for me. It has nothing to do with sizing, it's just the general fit of the boot. Most boots work well for people with wide feet. For people with narrow feet, it's a bit more difficult. In my experience trying on shit tons of boots, DCs tend to run pretty damn wide.
> 
> The only boots I've ever found that fit me well are the Salomon F series. I'm on my 3rd pair of Salomon F22s now.


thanks man, appreciate the response. yea i guess i gota go with something else so i dont get blistered up on my heel

i do have weird foot structure as well, the guy at the store told me i had wide feet


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> It may mean the boot just doesn't fit you well. I have the misfortune of having a narrow heel, so finding boots is a major pain in the ass for me. It has nothing to do with sizing, it's just the general fit of the boot. Most boots work well for people with wide feet. For people with narrow feet, it's a bit more difficult. In my experience trying on shit tons of boots, DCs tend to run pretty damn wide.
> 
> The only boots I've ever found that fit me well are the Salomon F series. I'm on my 3rd pair of Salomon F22s now.



Yes. I've notice that too. My friend have difficulties in choosing a right ski boots for him because of his narrow feet.


Ski Vacation | Ski Fun


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Have you guys tried Nike's? I've never been able to wear any Nike's of any kind my whole life cuz they run notoriously narrow and I got flat wides. Just curious.:dunno:


----------



## beastboarder (Feb 2, 2012)

nope havent tried nikes yet, let me get that on my list though, thanks!


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

I would suggest looking into Nike boots if you have narrow feet. My heel & mid foot are narrow, while the ball of my foot is much wider. I found Nikes & 1 pair of Ride boots (sorry, don't recall model) that fit well & were comfortable as well. I have Nike Zoom Force 1 boots & find them to be great


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

if that is the only thing, go to a boot fitter and they will put some foam inserts in to help. The when you strap in, I bet the play will stop.

How does the heel cup fit your ankle? heat molded?

I totally believe in heat molding, you don't lose anything in life on these modern liners. things will get softer, but will generally stay the same for a while.


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

Nitros tend to be very narrow in the heel but are pretty average width in the rest of the foot. If your heel is the only area that is a problem, you might want to check them out.


----------



## Flaus (Jan 2, 2012)

If you have issues with heel hold check out the K2 boots with the Conda system.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Btw, just to add, for what it's worth, check out the heel hold systems in the 32 and also in Northwave boots. The way my 32's lock my heel into the liner is cool, I can tighten the fuck out of it (well past where I need to). I know many boots are not designed this way, but if heel hold is your problem, maybe you need to make sure your boot has such a feature.


----------



## beastboarder (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks all, lots of good advices.

i fitted a 32 and i liked how it was just right but i better go check it out again just to be sure haha


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

I just took my brand new Nike Zoom Kaiju's for their first ride this past weekend and they are ASHMAZING!!!! I have flat, narrow feet and they were unbelievably comfortable and held my foot in place.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

i bought a pair of nike zf1's in my true shoe size...heel hold was okay until they packed out...then i found another pair of zf1s one size smaller...and heel hold has been perfect for as long as ive owned them (longer htan the original pair now)....so ya, your boots may be too large for you.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

stealthyc said:


> Nitros tend to be very narrow in the heel but are pretty average width in the rest of the foot. If your heel is the only area that is a problem, you might want to check them out.


Me and m son also have narrow heels. Nitro fits him well, jus got him two pairs for Christmas.


----------



## beastboarder (Feb 2, 2012)

hehe 

went in again today to fit.

thirty two felt extremely comfortable and just right but im afraid after packing out it's going to have the same problem. i guess i can always just wear an ankle strap if that becomes the problem

all the newbies out there (myself included) defintely go out to a store that has wide selections and try them all out, you will find something that works for you


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

beastboarder said:


> hehe
> 
> went in again today to fit.
> 
> ...


Did you buy?

If you're first boot fitter wasn't just a complete tosser then you may have a wide forefoot and narrow heel. This means you have one of the harder feets to fit. I will normally grap Salomon Dialogues, Ride FUL's, and Nike's for that. Nike doesn't use a heat activated moldable liner so though they may fit you tight in the forefoot they will pack out. DC's are just crap overall. Most Salomons are narrow throughout and don't pack out fantastically as they use heater activated molding in the "key" areas. The Dialogues being a park boot give you room up front where you need it.

Unless they have changed significantly in the last 3 years, 32's are a mid to wide fitting boot that tend to fall apart in like 30 days on snow of hard riding. Not known for their durability.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> Btw, just to add, for what it's worth, check out the heel hold systems in the 32 and also in Northwave boots.


+1 for Northwave. They seem to be harder to find, but fit my skinny ankles/narrow heels well. Good quality build as well.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Did you buy?
> 
> If you're first boot fitter wasn't just a complete tosser then you may have a wide forefoot and narrow heel. This means you have one of the harder feets to fit. I will normally grap Salomon Dialogues, Ride FUL's, and Nike's for that. Nike doesn't use a heat activated moldable liner so though they may fit you tight in the forefoot they will pack out. DC's are just crap overall. Most Salomons are narrow throughout and don't pack out fantastically as they use heater activated molding in the "key" areas. The Dialogues being a park boot give you room up front where you need it.
> 
> Unless they have changed significantly in the last 3 years, 32's are a mid to wide fitting boot that tend to fall apart in like 30 days on snow of hard riding. Not known for their durability.


I don't want to go against your knowledge here, but I have a pair of Zoom Force 1's that I heat molded when I first got them. Also scroll down about 3/4 of the page for specs on the insole Nike Snowboard Boots - The House Boardshop | How To Guides, Reviews, and Articles for The House Boardshop. I like the OP have a narrow heel & a wider forefoot/ball. The Nikes were the only boots that I found to be comfortable & still held my heel in place. And the Nike stock insole has some pretty legit arch support too. The inner lacing holds my foot in place like no ones business too. I wear a size 12 shoe & bought my Nikes in a 12, for what it's worth...


----------



## beastboarder (Feb 2, 2012)

@niviek nope, i didn't buy the thirty two but very tempted

@handscreate man , i gota definitely go try out the nikes, sounds like a good fit for me but unfortuantely none of the store here carries nike boots lol


----------

